# Garmin Etrex H



## blindhog (Dec 8, 2011)

They have this unit for $75 at BP. It has the high sensitivity antenna.    I want one for fishing mostly.  I need to mark spots, backtrack, and that is basically it.  Also record trails I took for future trips. 
Anybody have this unit? 

Are you happy with it?


----------

